
China’s ‘citizen scores’ gets people barred from flights – like Black Mirror - perseusprime11
https://www.techinasia.com/china-citizens-scores-barred-from-flights
======
andreiw
FWIW,
[https://www.google.com/amp/www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2...](https://www.google.com/amp/www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2016/01/04/2016-brings-
irs-power-over-passports-use-of-private-debt-collectors/)

Ultimately, the major role of government is to provide structure and order.
Sometimes, that means coaxing the marginal elements, relative to your societal
norms, to conform. This exists in every society, and IT/IS and globalization
simply have made the means much more effective.

